# Food from target.



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

I got a package of teriyaki noodles and mushrooms from target. It comes in a plastic bowl and all you need is boiling water. It was really good and super easy to make and only cost $2.00 the best to use by date was a little over a year. I'm wondering how long it will actually last in a BOB. The noodles are dried and the package of powder and mushrooms are freeze dried I think. Great buy and great taste. I'm thinking of buying ten of them for my BOB and open the packages and stack a few bowls and package the contents in a sealed package. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I know when I have had these they came with a small pouch of sesame oil. Not too sure about the one you tried.

I think if you vacuum sealed the noodles and dry ingredients you should be okay. As for the oil I'd buy a bottle of the oil and keep that in the BOB. That way you can replace the oil and not the whole shebang.


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

Grimm it didn't come with any oil. I think I'll be fine. On another note were still dealing with the old landlord and the mold issue. I'm writing him the demand letter with all of our expenses. Since we got out of the mold house we have all started to feel better. Especially my 12 year old. Thanks for all the advice. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dustinglodney said:


> Grimm it didn't come with any oil. I think I'll be fine. On another note were still dealing with the old landlord and the mold issue. I'm writing him the demand letter with all of our expenses. Since we got out of the mold house we have all started to feel better. Especially my 12 year old. Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Survival Forum mobile app


Glad to hear everyone is doing better.

As for the expenses, you may have to take him to court. If a landlord can cheap out on something they will weasel and worm to save a penny.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I love these things.... $2 seems steep! They are only 74 cents each at H-E-B










This is the three packets that come inside:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Some of these are rather high in salt content but that never bothered me. Those with high blood pressure might take note of this though. I agree they are cheap, easy, and tasty.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I love these things.... $2 seems steep! They are only 74 cents each at H-E-B

I thought the same. Too steep. What you supplied are about a $1 here.

I always remember--Target and Kmart are dept. stores, not grocery. I go to Aldi's and Kroger's for food.


----------

